# Branchement optimum free+time capsule+dd externe



## issambres (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous expose ma réflexion:
- je possède un Imac 24, un macbook, 2 iphone et une time capsule
- j'ai internet via la dernière freebox HD

Je souhaite évidemment tout connecter en wifi.

J'habite un Duplex

Quel branchement optimum pour:

- tirer le meilleur parti du wifi ( utiliser celui de la freebox ou de la time capsule ? )
- une puissance suffisante pour couvrir les 2 étages ( freebox au 1er étage ainsi qu'Imac )
- ou brancher le dd externe ? ( Freebox ou Time Capsule )
- ou brancher l'imprimante ?

Le but de tout cela est evidemment d'avoir le branchement qui convient le mieux à mes outils

Je vous remercie de votre aide

A bientot


----------



## antro (18 Septembre 2008)

Pour tirer le meilleur partie de tout, je conseillerai :
- Désactiver le Wifi de la freebox,
- Brancher Time Capsule sur le freebox

Le 802.11g devrait t'offrir une meilleur portée.

Pour ce qui est des branchement, et comme visiblement tu n'as qu'une seule machine, je prétend que le mieux pour brancher ton imprimante, c'est qu'elle soit à côté de ta machine (sinon va falloir monter et descendre les étages pour récupérer une impression). => Donc, sur ton iMac à l'étage.
Pour le disque dur externe, tu auras bien sur de meilleures performances s'il est branché directement à l'imac.


----------



## issambres (18 Septembre 2008)

Mais je ne sais pas comment brancher la time capsule à la freebox...

Faut il que je désactive le mode routeur et wifi de la freebox ?

Apparemment, la freebox fait serveur d'impression ( ce que la time capsule ne semble pas faire ), ça veut dire que si je branche ma multifonction derriere la freebox, je pourrai en utiliser toutes les fonctions ?


----------



## antro (18 Septembre 2008)

Ne sais pas pour la freebox, mais non, il ne doit pas falloir désactiver le mode routeur, sinon tu vas te cogner le paramétrage de la connexion à Internet sur ta time capsule. Par contre oui, désactive le Wifi car Time Capsule va t'en apporter un autre. (Mais ça n'a absolument rien d'obligatoire)

Si si, Time Capsule offre des ports USB pour te permettre de brancher une imprimante. Voir les caracteristiques sur le site apple.

Edit: Sur mon poste au dessus j'ai dit 802.11g, je voulais dire 802.11n qui t'offrirai une meilleure portée.


----------



## issambres (19 Septembre 2008)

Merci de ces retours

En fait, j'ai branché la Time Capsule en la joignant au réseau existant et ça fonctionne comme ça...
Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure config, qu'en pense tu ?

Pour l'imprimante, je l'avais déja branchée à la TC, mais je ne pouvais pas lancer un Scan depuis mon Imac par ex, est ce que ce sera pareil derrière la Freebox ?


----------



## antro (19 Septembre 2008)

La time capsule est 802.11n alors qu'il me semble que la freebox est 802.11g, donc de moins bonne qualité. 
Tu aurait un meilleur débit Wifi si la TimeCapsule était en 802.11n, donc pas branchée au réseau Wifi existant, mais comme étant routeur de son propre Wifi.

Tu n'avais pas mentionné le point du scanner sur ton imprimante, dans ce cas, la meilleur connexion est directement sur le mac. En effet, ni Time Capsule ni la Freebox ne sauront gérer le scanner de ta multifonction.


----------



## issambres (19 Septembre 2008)

Je crois que la dernière version de la freebox est en N, non ?


----------



## desagregator (19 Septembre 2008)

mon scanner est reconnu en wifi sur ma multifonction


----------



## issambres (19 Septembre 2008)

brancher à la tc ou a la freebox ?


----------



## issambres (13 Octobre 2008)

Re bonjour à tous,

Après quelques petits soucis, me voici paramétré coté TIME CAPSULE (je suis revenu au firmware 7.3.1 )

Cependant, je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner ma CANON MP610 ( branchée à la Time Capsule )

La Mac la détecte, mais lorsque je lance l'impression, il m'inscris imprimante arretee...

Par contre, branchée directe au Mac, ça fonctionne très bien

Une idée ?


----------



## desagregator (17 Février 2009)

j'ai une freebox (wifi off, routeur off) branchée sur time capsule + multifonction hp photosmart 2575 (qui possède une fonction imprimante réseau) branchée en ethernet sur la TC + dd branché en usb sur la TC.

mon amie et moi avons chacun un macbook en wifi.

Tout fonctionne (réseau + impression) y compris la fonction scanner de la multifonction


----------

